# Can a laptop post/boot without any ram?



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all, I recently purchased a used Dell Latitude C400 on ebay. The seller listed it as working but with no RAM or Hard Drive. I figured I would just add the RAM and Hard drive once I got it. 

So I got the laptop now, like I said, it has no RAM or Hard drive. If I press the power button to turn it on, the Caps Lock LED blinks and the Power and Hard Drive LED stay on solid green, for about ten seconds this happens and then the LEDS go out. I don't hear the CPU fan turning on or any other sign of life. The screen remains black the entire time. 

Now, my concerns are: Can a laptop/computer Power ON/POST/BOOT without any RAM installed?

And if so, am I looking at a graphics problem here or motherboard?

I hope I don't sound kinda stupid for asking these questions. I was thinking of buying some RAM to add to this laptop and take it from there, but if anyone thinks that it can be something else, I would like to get some feedback so that I don't waste any unneccessary money.

Thanks guys...


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nothing can boot without RAM. Though some laptops, very few, have RAM on the motherboard and the slot is only additional RAM.

No RAM = No Boot/No video and would cause what your describing.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input,,,this is what I needed to know to confirm my suspicion. I will buy some RAM for it and give it a go. Will post any further information or issues (if any arise).

Just curious, you mentioned that nothing can boot without RAM, what about the CPU fan not coming on when the laptop is powered on? Is that because there is no RAM too? I was under the belief that even though there is no RAM, I should still be able to hear the CPU fan power up and spin,,,and/or hear some kind of beeps alerting me that there is some kind of error (no RAM installed).


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

that depends on the laptop really. Desktops are like that yes, as in the CPU fan spinning and you will normally hear beeping. But laptops are not like that. CPU fans are dynamincly powered on and off and don't always spin when powered on. Most laptops don't beep anymore, they just don't POST or some will have flashing lights.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again for the info Madcatz. Going to buy the RAM today.


----------

